# Any positive experiences with medication???



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

So I just got a prescription for Fluoxetine (Prozac) and I am extremely nervous about taking it. Let me go back to the very very beginning. I had been on and off Prozac for like 10 years before I got dp. I took it for depression and panic disorder. I remember that while I used to be on it, it would make me feel pretty flat. Like not happy, not sad, just there. Well I have had dp twice and both times, the thing that triggered it was Prozac. Granted, my brain chemicals were already going that way because of the traumas I had just endurded and a very abusive living situation. I was having really horrible anxiety, took prozac and woke up with dp. I recovered within 2 weeks, was fine for a couple weeks, started having massive panic attacks again, took only 10 mg of Prozac, woke up with dp, and I have had it for 2 years and 10 months. As of now, I only have mild derealization and I have made pretty much no progress in recovery in the past year. Back in December I had two fleeting moments of experiencing reality and that was it. I've been at a standstill. Most recently, I have been having extreme anxiety and horrible panic attacks. I have also had severe swings in my mood and get severe depressed and hopeless. I've tried to be on vitamin therapy because I have not tolerated antidepressants at all since I've had dp (I tried a string of them at the beginning and all made me worse, including prozac). It's just gotten to the point where I feel like SOMETHING has to be done to deal with all of this anxiety and stabilize my moods.

But.....I'm scared. I'm scared because prozac triggered all this in the first place. I'm scared it's going to make me revert in recover. I DO NOT want to get worse. I've fought tooth and nail to get where I am in recovery. The whole idea just freaks me out. I'm afraid I'm shooting myself in the foot.

So, has anyone had any positive experiences taking antidepressants? I know that dp is a complex disorder and I don't really believe that an antidepressant alone can cure it. But I know it feeds off of anxiety and I am hopeful that if I can use the antidepressant to remove my anxiety, maybe the dr will no longer have food and finally lift completely.

Thoughts, advice, opinions?


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> So I just got a prescription for Fluoxetine (Prozac) and I am extremely nervous about taking it. Let me go back to the very very beginning. I had been on and off Prozac for like 10 years before I got dp. I took it for depression and panic disorder. I remember that while I used to be on it, it would make me feel pretty flat. Like not happy, not sad, just there. Well I have had dp twice and both times, the thing that triggered it was Prozac. Granted, my brain chemicals were already going that way because of the traumas I had just endurded and a very abusive living situation. I was having really horrible anxiety, took prozac and woke up with dp. I recovered within 2 weeks, was fine for a couple weeks, started having massive panic attacks again, took only 10 mg of Prozac, woke up with dp, and I have had it for 2 years and 10 months. As of now, I only have mild derealization and I have made pretty much no progress in recovery in the past year. Back in December I had two fleeting moments of experiencing reality and that was it. I've been at a standstill. Most recently, I have been having extreme anxiety and horrible panic attacks. I have also had severe swings in my mood and get severe depressed and hopeless. I've tried to be on vitamin therapy because I have not tolerated antidepressants at all since I've had dp (I tried a string of them at the beginning and all made me worse, including prozac). It's just gotten to the point where I feel like SOMETHING has to be done to deal with all of this anxiety and stabilize my moods.
> 
> But.....I'm scared. I'm scared because prozac triggered all this in the first place. I'm scared it's going to make me revert in recover. I DO NOT want to get worse. I've fought tooth and nail to get where I am in recovery. The whole idea just freaks me out. I'm afraid I'm shooting myself in the foot.
> 
> ...


honestly, prozac set me back. i got my dp from I believe marijuana. but have only had it for coming on 4 months, and for a little bit i felt like i was doing better, but my doctor thought prozac would help a bit. well not only did my body have a weird reaction but it sent me almost right back to square one, i felt hhorrible on prozac, i came off it about 3 weeks ago, still feel bad, but better than before. but everyones body reacts differently ya know? some people have had great reactions with prozac. i dont know if this really helped.. just sharing how it was for me. but I wish you the best recovery and a completely one. your in my prayers dear.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

kaitlynf said:


> honestly, prozac set me back. i got my dp from I believe marijuana. but have only had it for coming on 4 months, and for a little bit i felt like i was doing better, but my doctor thought prozac would help a bit. well not only did my body have a weird reaction but it sent me almost right back to square one, i felt hhorrible on prozac, i came off it about 3 weeks ago, still feel bad, but better than before. but everyones body reacts differently ya know? some people have had great reactions with prozac. i dont know if this really helped.. just sharing how it was for me. but I wish you the best recovery and a completely one. your in my prayers dear.


Thank you for the prayers, they are much needed







Like I said, I had the same experience when my dp first started. But I had dp like BAD back then. Like totally living nightmarish hell bad. Right now, I am between having dr and not having it. Like just mild dr. So I wonder if it will negatively or positively affect my brain chemistry. Oh well, guess I will find out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Valley Girl,

Prozac is mostly Fluoride. Fluoride Calcifies your Pineal Gland. This is the Gland that is in the Center of your Brain.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I was on Fluoxetine for quite a long time, it helped with my depression but as soon as I got out of it it was a bit painful, I got depressed again, yet here I am today after all this time, stopped medication ages ago and I'm feeling better than ever


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Native said:


> Valley Girl,
> 
> Prozac is mostly Fluoride. Fluoride Calcifies your Pineal Gland. This is the Gland that is in the Center of your Brain.


I looked into this and, without any drug interaction, the Pineal Gland begins to calcify in the teen years and is calcified by adulthood. It happens on it's own to every person and is completely normal.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Well, first dose taken and I'm experiencing perceptual shifts and periods of blurred vision. The first hour my 3-d vision came back and everything looked real. Now I feel groggy. Yay for changing brain horomone levels.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Small update. So wow, all of yesterday SUCKED. I took the Prozac around 10 am and experienced about an hour of everything looking real and then it all went down hill. Well, maybe it's wasn't all downhill. I had a lot of "woah, this is real" moments. Like I think because I've had this for 3 years I'm just used to being so spacey and my reality feeling like a dream. So I would start to space out and come back to a solid place and it was startling. After that I had to drive and that was horrible. I drove down the road I've gone down hundreds of times and kept feeling lost, like I didn't know where I was. I can home and laid in bed for hours until the medication started wearing off. Today I feel great, very happy. I was out earlier and reality was RIGHT THERE. But I haven't taken the next dose and I don't plan to until after Sunday. It's my birthday and I don't want to feel all freaking weird during the day. I'm going to try taking it at night, so that all of those strong effects wear off by the time I wake up in the morning. I'll give it a while and update later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I looked into this and, without any drug interaction, the Pineal Gland begins to calcify in the teen years and is calcified by adulthood. It happens on it's own to every person and is completely normal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

BTW, Happy Birthday!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> Small update. So wow, all of yesterday SUCKED. I took the Prozac around 10 am and experienced about an hour of everything looking real and then it all went down hill. Well, maybe it's wasn't all downhill. I had a lot of "woah, this is real" moments. Like I think because I've had this for 3 years I'm just used to being so spacey and my reality feeling like a dream. So I would start to space out and come back to a solid place and it was startling. After that I had to drive and that was horrible. I drove down the road I've gone down hundreds of times and kept feeling lost, like I didn't know where I was. I can home and laid in bed for hours until the medication started wearing off. Today I feel great, very happy. I was out earlier and reality was RIGHT THERE. But I haven't taken the next dose and I don't plan to until after Sunday. It's my birthday and I don't want to feel all freaking weird during the day. I'm going to try taking it at night, so that all of those strong effects wear off by the time I wake up in the morning. I'll give it a while and update later.


Happy birthday!









Well it's kinda awesome that the medication is doing something, I took about every med out there and none of them helped much... try and keep the positive thinking up! ^^


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you guys for the birthday wishes!

Well I wanted to update again. I waited until last night to take another dose. I had severe anxiety and really bad panic attacks last night before the dose. I am extremely sensitive to medications so I cut the dose in half and took 5 mg before bed. I woke up this morning with worse dr. I haven't felt dr like this in a very long time. I am extremely groggy and spaced out. I keep blanking out in the middle of thoughts and "wake up" to find that I forgot what I was thinking about. My vision is distorted and keeps going blurry. I feel disoriented. I am not going to continue this medication. My last dose worse off in like 12 hours so I expect to be feeling back to "normal" by tomorrow. Guess my dr brain just cannot handle drugs. I'm going to have to find some other way to deal with my anxiety.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> Thank you guys for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Well I wanted to update again. I waited until last night to take another dose. I had severe anxiety and really bad panic attacks last night before the dose. I am extremely sensitive to medications so I cut the dose in half and took 5 mg before bed. I woke up this morning with worse dr. I haven't felt dr like this in a very long time. I am extremely groggy and spaced out. I keep blanking out in the middle of thoughts and "wake up" to find that I forgot what I was thinking about. My vision is distorted and keeps going blurry. I feel disoriented. I am not going to continue this medication. My last dose worse off in like 12 hours so I expect to be feeling back to "normal" by tomorrow. Guess my dr brain just cannot handle drugs. I'm going to have to find some other way to deal with my anxiety.


Aw I'm sorry to hear that, you might want to try out other things such as Hypnotherapy/Acupuncture!


----------

